# What is filter media do I buy? (pics)



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, as you may know, I acquired a free 20g tank. With it came a filter. The thing on it says Whisper 10-30 and then an I or L... or maybe a 1, I can't tell. I think it may be time to replace the filter media some time soon, but I don't know what I need to buy. This is the filter:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

One of these should fit. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4204 Whisper is always changing the names of its filters but the cartridges stay the same size. Pull out the old one and measure. The i is for in-tank. 

You don't necessary need to replace as often as recommended. You can rinse the filter and reuse until it starts to fall apart or the top of the water get oily or the water smells bad. You can usually find some whisper cartridges at wal-mart, LocalFishStores, and Chain stores (PetSmart etc.).


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yah, it looks like it says 10-30i. I don't see a 30i as a size. Petsmart.com shows the 10i using a medium size bio-bag. The 20i and 40i both use large bio-bags. It may seem really nerdy, but measure the width of your filter pad in the filter now. Bring a measuring tape to petsmart, and measure the pads. You should be able to find an open box. If you don't want to go that route, then I would guess it's the large filter pads, because that 10-30 probably means it's rated for 10 to 30 gallons, which to me seems like the 20i or 40i filters.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, thanks. I will take a measurement then.


----------



## paavn (Jan 15, 2009)

you could just make your own filter cartridge save some money as well. all you'd need is a piece of bio foam, you can get that at pretty much any pet store that sells fish, if you dont have very dirty water you should be able to get a way with that, just get two sizes, a more coarse one and a finer one for polishing, you'd have to replace them maybe after several years, (the ones you buy ready dont need to be replaced every month or so, its just a way for them to make money) and activated carbon is rendered useless after about 3 - 4 days of use, you one need the carbon after medication and if you have smells and such


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ I wouldn't recommend that.

A bio-foam homemade filter will provide some level of mechanical and some level of biological filtration, but no chemical filtration.

I would recommend sticking with the filter cartridge intended for the filter and, if possible, adding some stuff like Ammo-Chips and some extra filter floss. 

I would not, however, advise you to keep the Whisper internal filter. This is one of the worst products in the aquarium trade, IMO. Poor filtration and unreliable to boot.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

So what kind of filter do you recommend that I buy?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

For a 20 gallon tank, I would recommend a Marineland Penguin 200B or larger. A lot of users on this website like AquaClear filters. I have tried one and I think they are crap.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

ive had bad luck with aquaclear as well. is it a show tank? I always use Hydrosponge V in all of my tanks. attach to an airstone with air pump and you have a great bio filter. I don't really utilize mechanical filtration as much as I probably should


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Its not a show tank, but I will be adding plants to it soon. Do either of those filters naturally oxygenate the water? Or will I need to get an airstone?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All of the hang-on-backs that make a little waterfall will oxygenate the water. The sponge filters are driven either by an air-pump (so they work like an air-stone) or a powerhead. If you use a powerhead (electric water pump), use a long pipe or turn its flow-director thing so that the surface is agitated. That will be enough.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, thanks.


----------

